# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Sơn La - Du lich Son La

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Sơn La - Du lich Son La*
Tỉnh Sơn La nằm ở phía tây bắc Việt Nam, có nhiều núi cao, phía bắc giáp Yên Bái, Lào Cai, Lai Châu, phía tây giáp Điện Biên, phía đông giáp Phú Thọ và Hoà Bình, đông nam giáp Thanh Hoá và Hoà Bình, phía nam giáp Lào. Thị xã Sơn La cách Hà Nội 328km theo quốc lộ 6.


Sơn La là miền đất còn hoang sơ thuần khiết của rừng, của núi, của những dòng suối nước trong veo, của những thắng cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ và cả tấm lòng chân chất, hiếu khách của người dân sở tại. Mùa xuân về, hoa ban, hoa đào, hoa mơ, hoa mận nở trắng khắp núi rừng Tây Bắc càng tô đẹp thêm cho quê hương giàu truyền thống cách mạng và bản sắc văn hoá.



_Hoa mận trắng Mộc Châu._

Đến với Sơn La, bạn sẽ được ngắm nhìn một vùng núi non hùng vĩ và khám phá về giá trị văn hóa đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng Tây Bắc, cũng như cuốn hút trong vòng xòe, ngây ngất say trong men rượu cần, cùng thả hồn theo ánh lửa bập bùng và giọng hát ngọt ngào, vang xa trong đêm hội nhạc rừng.

Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Sơn La để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Hà Nội sau đó sẽ đi các tỉnh, các bạn ở nơi khác thì chịu khó tham khảo thêm.

Mình sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn 1 số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Sơn La để các bạn tiện tham khảo: 

Xe HẢI VÂN: Tuyến Hà Nội - Sơn La

 - Khởi hành tại Sơn La: 19h-20h-21h-22h.
 - Khởi hành tại Mỹ Đình: 7h30-8h30-9h30-20h30-21h30.

Điện thoại Sơn La: 0122.226.2626. Bến xe Sơn La.
Điện thoại Hà Nội: (04) 3722.3588 - 0122.826.2626.

Xe NGỌC THUẬN: Tuyến Hà Nội - Sơn La. Xe khách chất lượng cao.

Đi Hà Nội 8h30 tối. Đi Sơn La 2h30 chiều.

Địa chỉ: 56 Chu Văn Thịnh, thành phố Sơn La
Điện thoại: 0919.737.469 - 0913.017.079

Xe BẮC SƠN: Tuyến Hà Nội - Sơn La.Xe khách cao cấp.

 - Xuất bến Mỹ Đình: 11h-13h-15h30-18h-20h30.
 - Xuất bến Sơn La: 6h30-12h30-21h30-22h30.

Điện thoại: (022) 355.1559.

*2. Đến Sơn La vào thời điểm nào?*

- Khoảng giữa tháng một dương lịch, hoa đào hoa mận sẽ nở trắng trời Mộc Châu rất đẹp. 
- Khoảng tháng 3 Hoa ban nở nhiều ở thị trấn Mộc Châu, xã Chiềng Hắc, Chiềng Khoa.
- Khoảng tháng 10-12: hoa cải trắng, hoa dã quỳ nở nhiều

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Sơn La

----------


## thietht

Thác Dải Yếm

Cao nguyên Mộc Châu 

Hang động Hua Bó ở Sơn La

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Mợi của người Mường - Sơn La (02/01)

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Sao Xanh Sơn La (Tổ 1, Phường Quyết Thắng, Thị xã Sơn La)

Khách Sạn Sao Xanh Mộc Châu

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Sơn La Biro (02 Chu Văn Thịnh – Ngã tư Cầu Trắng - Sơn La)

Nhà hàng Biên Giới

Nhà hàng sinh thái Phong Lan - Tiểu khu 14- thị trấn Mộc Châu, Sơn La * Phone: 01655.499.655 - 0912.188.204

----------


## thietht

Thịt gác bếp

Đặc sản ốc đá Suối Bàng

Nậm Pịa

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Sơn La

----------


## hangnt

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH SƠN LA được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*
Tour du lịch Sơn La (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá từ 2.350.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

